# Modtreffen in Berlin



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2004)

Alleine in den letzten 4 Monaten wuchs das Anglerboard um über 1000 neue Mitglieder.

Je schneller das Anglerboard wächst, desto mehr sind die Moderatoren gefragt.

Viele der Mods kannten sich schon von diversen Treffen, aber es sind ja auch einige "Neue" dazu gekommen. Und als „Mods unter sich“ kann man administrativen Sachen besser bereden, als bei einem Treffen mit vielen anderen Boardies. 

Das Abacus, Hotel am Tierpark, konnte nach dem erfolgreichen Norgeevent jetzt am 2. Wochenende hintereinander Boardies begrüssen. Diesmal ein paar weniger Leute, da es ja ein Modtreffen war, aber genauso weit gereist. Chippog aus Schweden, Rob aus Österreich und der Rest aus ganz Deutschland. Leider konnten natürlich nicht alle kommen, aber über 20 Mods waren. Herzlichen Dank dafür!!

In erster Linie sollte das Treffen dazu dienen, dass man sich kennen lernt, nicht nur per Mail/Telefon, sondern in lockerer Atmosphäre im persönlichen Gespräch.

Und das ist voll und ganz gelungen. Viele verschiedene Menschen verschiedener Altersstufen, Werdegänge und Interessen: 
Und das Anglerboard hat alles trotz so unterschiedlicher Charaktere alle zusammen gefügt!

Und trotz so vieler verschiedener Personen konnte man eines (beruhigt) feststellen: 
Die gesamte Modmannschaft steht wie eine 1 hinter dem Anglerboard!!!!

Nach vielen interessanten Gesprächen kann man als Fazit de Modeatorentreffens nur eines festhalten:

Ein Forum mit einer solchen Moderatorenmannschaft ist wohl einzigartig!!!

Daher einen herzlichen Dank an die Moderatoren!!

Und einen herzlichen Dank an das Abacus Hotel. Die gesamte Mannschaft hat sich in vorbildlicher Weise um die Modmannschaft gekümmert – Wir werden gerne wieder kommen. Nicht nur zum nächsten Norgeevent 2005, sondern auch zu den weiteren Moderatorentreffen. Denn dass die einmal jährlich stattfinden sollten, war auch eines der Ergebnisse. Auch ich persönlich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies. 
Unser "Arbeitstreffen" war wirklich mal nötig und wir haben gut was geschafft für euch. Ihr könnt euch allesamt auf eine goldige Anglerboardzukunft freuen denn so schnell lassen wir uns von irgend welchen Stenkerern nicht unter kriegen.
Hier noch mal ein kleines Bild von fast allen euren Mod`s.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Februar 2004)

An dieser Stelle mal ein GROSSES Dankeschön !
Euer Einsatz ist echt einzigartig!#6


----------



## wolle (23. Februar 2004)

auch ein großes danke von mir für die arbeit die ihr geleistet habt,
ohne dok und euch gebe es das AB nicht.
#h :m #h


----------



## Albatros (24. Februar 2004)

jo, es war einfach spitze #6#6


----------



## Tiffy (24. Februar 2004)

muss ich auch sagen. War wirklich gut. Ich hoffe wir "müssen" uns bald mal wieder treffen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Wäre auch immer gerne wieder dabei)
Einmal jährlich sollte aber schon sein (meint auch Dok).


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Februar 2004)

Es sollte einfach zum festen Bestandteil im Board werden.
Wir konnten viel besprechen,was persönlich viel besser geht als über PN oder Telefon.
Viele kannte ich ja schon persönlich,aber alle halt auch noch nicht.


----------



## ollidi (24. Februar 2004)

Wie war das? Lob verträgt der Mensch in unbegrenztem Maße. :m
Daher möchte ich Euch auch mal ein dickes Lob für Eure Arbeit aussprechen. Jeder weiß , daß dieser "Job" nicht einfach ist und viel menschliches Fingerspitzengefühl aber auch eine gehörige Portion Durchsetzungsvermögen erfordert.
Dieses habt Ihr in der Vergangenheit bewiesen und werden es hoffentlich auch in der Zukunft immer wieder tatkräftig unter Beweis stellen.

Eines habe ich aber zu meckern! Ihr habt daher auch eine nicht minder geringe Schuld daran, daß meine Onlinekosten zu hoch sind, da es bei mir nur ISDN gibt und kein DSL. :q :q :q


----------



## Rotauge (24. Februar 2004)

@Ollidi: Bin bei Arcor und hab ne ISDN-Flatrate. Wär doch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## ollidi (24. Februar 2004)

@Rotauge
Ist nicht ganz so einfach, da ich bei einer der vier Stützen der Firma mit dem großen T Arbeite. 

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip. :m


----------

